# seeing flyers



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

maybe a stupid question. say if i see a couple of flyers come out of the water while i'm running to another spot, is it worthy enough to stop and troll a bit in the area, or are they just spooked and disapearing.


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

probably just runnin from your boat


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i gotcha, if you jump 1 or a couple of flyers does mean there's a school of em or are they more or less free lancers.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

just free lancers i'v been in towers of many boats and you can see the whole world from up there and they just run from the boat. but occasionally there will be a dolphin chasing them but that was back in the summer though.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I gotcha


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Now if ya see flyers around a weedline,pallet or any other debris in the water then its deffinately worth pulling over and putting some baits in for a while and see if any life is around. If not only trolling but drifting or casting at the stuff with live bait while throwing some dead bait out to bring fish up from deeper water. Like said before,this usually happens during the summer months when the water temp is up but as long as its at least in the 70's,who knows ya might get lucky which is about 33% of this sport. Just one mans opinion of course.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

True that brother. I started hitting deeper water this summer and all the flyers we saw were in open water none around the weed, i figured there would be, was some little dolphins though, popped one with the spear gun.


----------

